# Wetherby Old Stastion Car Park BEWARE NASTY RESIDENT so watch out



## mickymost

We were in Wetherby Yesterday in the Old Station Car Park in Linton Road which is free minding our own business and we had stopped here succesfully last year.We had been around the town and had a great day and had come back to the Motorhome for a chill intending to stopover.The car park is well lit and has CCTV.We were just parked longways to the left of the entrance as you enter out of the general way of main people parking inside a small wooden railing by the wall well out of anyones way so as not to be annoying.At 7.30pm a Red Vauxhall Astra reg no AP57WGK pulled in and unbelivably sueezed in to a space in front of us which I never believed a car would fit intn the first attempt he nearly hit the wooden low railings and took them out so he pulled out and squuezed in again in effect blocking out forwards exit which I had left just enough room being a wild camper to exit in case of any trouble on the stopover (as you do).As he got out of the car he walked past us laughing  and staring so my wife opened the window to find out what his problem was and asking him to move.He immediately replied that the car park is residents only and we shouldnt be there.He then left and after a few minutes returned with a phone  and started to take pictures of us.I exited the van at this stage as my blood was staring to boil and decided two can play at this game and proceded to take his pictures too.My wife followed me  and took pictures of his car just incase he thought he could claim we had damaged it.I asked him to show me the residents only signs which he couldnt so clear bull poo and then he himself became more agitated and told us would we like him to park outside our house.?This is a COUNCIL OWNED AND RUN CAR PARK which I put him in his place with.Then he claimed he was a blue badge holder and took it out of his car and shoved it in my face and told me to **** OFF (sorry his words not mine)I dont swear in these situations as once one does one starts to loose the argument.He then told me that if it had been three months ago he would have punched and bounced me around the car park mmmmmm?So Clearly by his movements etc he wasnt disabled as he quite easily ran up the steps to his house to get his phone then quite easily walked up and down the car park to hassle us.What also was annoying was in the middle of this one of our travelling Cats a house cat who never goes outside at home escaped from our motorhome as in the situation and panic my Wife didnt shut the camper door properly so we also had to chase her around the  car park with moving vehicles and thankfully got her back.So I just want to say its sooo annoying that people like this clearly an abuser of the BLUE BADGE SCHEME gets benefits and the use of that badge when there are more deserving people in the country that needs the road spaces he is using when driving about and what gives him the right to verbally abuse Council car park  users.Yes I know I own a motorhome but do respect where I attempt to park for a stopover and if it had been a residents only car park I clearly wouldnt have attemted to stopover.
I have reported him to the  council to investigate a misuse of benefits and the  blue badge scheme

Upset we left cut our holiday short and came home




So Forum members Beware if you park in here in the future

Michael


----------



## The laird

Is there no numbers etc on the blue badge that you can report this abuse you received from this agile card holder who threatened you?
This would maybe restrict him from doing this again ?


----------



## mistericeman

Leaving aside the obviously rather unpleasant behaviour of the chap with the blue badge....

The assumption that you need to have a visually obvious disability to hold a blue badge is a 'interesting' concept that some people have.


----------



## mickymost

The laird Gordon thank you for your kind reply,
  well he shoved it in my face and it clearly had his face on it but obviously it was too quick for me to gain details from it i/e the badge number .In hindsight I should have taken a picture of it on his car dash once he eventually left us but in the moment and my wife being distraught and quicky packing up the motorhome to leave I didnt do this .As I said we were going to cheekily stay just for one night as we did last year.I have his registration number on my phone on a picture and have many pictures of him.So I have submitted an email to the council with his registration number and his car details and his approximate house address so they should trace him from this and told the council to check their CCTV for evidence and hopefully all this should be on that CCTV images which follows one around that car park as I have seen then cameras follow me and other cars as they enter and leave.Believe me The Laird we are quiet reserved people and DONT go out of our way to intentially upset others as my wife hates conflict BUT once riled Im sorry but will attempt to defend us as you have to..I get he lives there but as I asked him ***so do you own this car park then**He never made any attempt to start on other parking people getting ther bikes out to use the old train track cycleway but thought it was OK to pick on us!


again thank you


Michael


----------



## mickymost

mistericeman said:


> Leaving aside the obviously rather unpleasant behaviour of the chap with the blue badge....
> 
> The assumption that you need to have a visually obvious disability to hold a blue badge is a 'interesting' concept that some people have.



I was going on the criteria to obtain a Blue Badge on the Council website BEFORE I sent my report in an email to them,so do you care to enlighten me what other unvisuall  illness one can have to get one.This Guy was fit and able and obviously is abusing the system.


----------



## mickymost

*If you are disabled you can apply for a Blue Badge to help you park close to your destination.* Quoted from the council website.He didnt park close to his house but purpously parked in front of us with a clear long walk to get home.I told him why has he done this if he is disabled (which he wasnt)As there was parking spaces a long way from us near the steps to his house,which he chose not to use and chose to block us in and annoy us.


----------



## mickymost

1.have a severe disability affecting both arms, drive regularly and find it difficult to use all or some types of parking meters
    2.have a permanent and substantial disability that causes inability to walk or very considerable difficulty in walking

criteria quoted from the council website to gain a blue badge the only other one which maybe he had was a terminal illness and if this is the case he shouldnt be hassling people and should be getting on with the little life he has left.He was about 50 fit as a fiddle in appearance easily mobile witnessed by us SO AS I STATED BEFORE a clear abuser of the scheme.


----------



## roamingman

Just because you can not see a disability, does not mean he does not have one, my Wife's cousin looked fit but when asked he would pull up his shirt and show the scar he had, from neck to belly.


----------



## mickymost

I can see various forum members will and dont agree with me on the disability point and each to their own opininion BUT would a normal supposedly disabled person with some thing wrong with them find the energy and time to hassle someone else who is minding their own business quitely parked out of the way trying not to upset anyone?I reported him to the council as he ruined the last part of our mini holiday which as my wife works hard at the NHS she needed.If they investigate which hopefully they will and find out he is genuinly disabled then fair enough BUT there are too many scammers in the country geting away with murder etc and hard working honest tax paying people are paying for these scammers actions.

michael


----------



## Deleted member 56601

A persons disability can be affected by many different factors such as medication, temperature etc. The pain severity can also vary greatly and affect the persons ability to walk.
Perhaps the NHS would be able to reduce their costs if they had people who could perform an instant diagnosis based on a meeting in a car park?


----------



## mistericeman

Edina said:


> A persons disability can be affected by many different factors such as medication, temperature etc. The pain severity can also vary greatly and affect the persons ability to walk.
> Perhaps the NHS would be able to reduce their costs if they had people who could perform an instant diagnosis based on a meeting in a car park?



Sadly its a very blinkered AND black and white world for some folks. 
Disability assessment is an extremely complex world and one that sadly the experts don't always get right. 

As you say maybe instant assessments in car parks are the future. 
As for the comments regarding someone with a terminal illness...


----------



## barryd

Im with the OP. Report this thuggish moron and I am a blue badge holder.  You will need to contact North yorks Blue badge dept Blue badge parking permits for disabled people | North Yorkshire County Council

He may be genuinely disabled in some way but who cares?  He might not be and the guy deserves a bit of hassle at the least seeing as how he treated you and ruined the end of your holiday. 

Its one thing that makes my blood boil in this country the NIMBY attitude and often threatening territorial behaviour. Its not his car park so why doesn't he Just Fcuk right off instead?  Its another reason why when wilding in the UK I park miles from anywhere if possible or just head over the channel.


----------



## maureenandtom

So far as I know ...

ALL conditions justifying the issue of a blue badge (except one) require you to have some difficulty with mobility.    There are, I understand, proposals to extend the eligibility to include, for example, mental health problems but these have not yet been approved.

The one exception to a physical mobility problem is that the blind are also eligible.    I guess that their mobility problem is equal to a physical mobility problem in that they need guidance and are effectivley immobile without that assistance.

Misuse of blue badges is,  reportedly, a great problem.  Mickey is right to report what seems to be abuse of the system.


----------



## Deleted member 71750

I dont see what difference holding a blue badge or not makes. Unless having a blue badge entitles one to be abusive and threatening to another person who was minding their own business ! Pointless arguing with the likes of him, I would have called the police saying he was making threats of physical violence as well as stopping you leaving the scene by blocking you in.
Yes, I would have been sorely tempted to sort him out but unfortunately the law would then be on his side.


----------



## mickymost

barryd said:


> Im with the OP. Report this thuggish moron and I am a blue badge holder.  You will need to contact North yorks Blue badge dept Blue badge parking permits for disabled people | North Yorkshire County Council
> 
> He may be genuinely disabled in some way but who cares?  He might not be and the guy deserves a bit of hassle at the least seeing as how he treated you and ruined the end of your holiday.
> 
> Its one thing that makes my blood boil in this country the NIMBY attitude and often threatening territorial behaviour. Its not his car park so why doesn't he Just Fcuk right off instead?  Its another reason why when wilding in the UK I park miles from anywhere if possible or just head over the channel.



Thank you barryd at least you and only a few others i/e thank you the Laird Gordon seem to see where I am coming from on this thread.I am not having a dig at the genuine Blue Badge holder who needs support and be able to park nearer to facilities  to help them in their lives.On this day yesterday as I have said we were minding our own business and RED ASTRA CAR MAN chose to give us grief.There was a massive area near to the residents steps who live on that road backing onto that car park where he could have easily placed his car.But no as I said he tightly squeezed it in front of us nearly taking out the fence on the first attempt showing how angry he was to see us parked there.And it was a fair distance from his house/flat (i dont know house flat obviously).The car park only has signs on it to advise not to drop litter and while there we witnessed the boy racer youth driving in playing loud music then leaving and a pile of rubbish came out their side door as they departed.We put all our rubbish in the bin AND picked up the beer pop can etc that they left.This was a long way before RED ASTRA MAN pulled in.

The mention of a terminal illness mistericeman was only quoted from the council criteria website and wasnt said by me to be below the belt and to offend anyone in that position it was just the only option I could see on the council website that this OIK could be under that heading to get that BLUE BADGE all other points on qualifying for a Blue Badge on there relate  to limited movement in a person which this person obviously didnt suffer from.

Once we had left he would clearly be overjoyed thinking that he had forced us out but living there he should clearly know all his movements were being recorded on CCTV so maybe he has done himself out of that Badge mmm up to the council to look into.

But as I have said he doesnt own all the territory around where he lives and needs to learn to leave other people alone as he clearly had a hate for motorhomes and I posted this thread Just to warn the other fellow forum members to be careful if thay go there to park


Michael


----------



## Deleted member 74361

DaveH55;1008736[B said:
			
		

> ]I dont see what difference holding a blue badge or not makes. Unless having a blue badge entitles one to be abusive and threatening to another person who was minding their own business [/B]! Pointless arguing with the likes of him, I would have called the police saying he was making threats of physical violence as well as stopping you leaving the scene by blocking you in.
> Yes, I would have been sorely tempted to sort him out but unfortunately the law would then be on his side.



I agree.

It might have been better if the OP had not mentioned the Blue Badge element, as it has distracted from the initial bad behaviour.

Geoff


----------



## mickymost

nicholsong said:


> I agree.
> 
> It might have been better if the OP had not mentioned the Blue Badge element, as it has distracted from the initial bad behaviour.
> 
> Geoff



Geoff sorry have you read the post properly as you are missing the point clearly

Once he realised that blocking us in and not getting anywhere HE CHOSE to bring up the point of the blue badge.He didnt have to even bring the subject up but in my opinion was trying to use this as justification to putting his car there in front of us.As I have already said there was more than enough space to park near where he lived ( again on the council car park not his land).I mentioned about the badge and reporting him because he shoved it in my face and then told me to **** Off is that reasonable behaviour againt someone minding their own business.


----------



## mickymost

mistericeman said:


> Sadly its a very blinkered AND black and white world for some folks.
> Disability assessment is an extremely complex world and one that sadly the experts don't always get right.
> 
> As you say maybe instant assessments in car parks are the future.
> As for the comments regarding someone with a terminal illness...



Yes on that point mistericeman I agree there are many who clearly need help BUT dont get it when its deserved,BUT this fellow after trying to intimidate us by parking tight on my van resorted to using the Blue Badge option for justifying his actions to park where he had parked.EVEN THOUGH he had not put his car anywhere near where he lived.You obviously think I am having a dig at the unfortunate people in the world which I am not!


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Could it be it is his wife or some other family member who has the disability. Try using the othe car park near the river bridge we use that one regularly but there is no overnight stay there. 

Alf







mickymost said:


> 1.have a severe disability affecting both arms, drive regularly and find it difficult to use all or some types of parking meters
> 2.have a permanent and substantial disability that causes inability to walk or very considerable difficulty in walking
> 
> criteria quoted from the council website to gain a blue badge the only other one which maybe he had was a terminal illness and if this is the case he shouldnt be hassling people and should be getting on with the little life he has left.He was about 50 fit as a fiddle in appearance easily mobile witnessed by us SO AS I STATED BEFORE a clear abuser of the scheme.


----------



## mickymost

Alf said:


> Could it be it is his wife or some other family member who has the disability. Try using the othe car park near the river bridge we use that one regularly but there is no overnight stay there.
> 
> Alf



Could be ALF but he never mentioned anything about a wife or other family member and HIS PHOTO was on the badge so it must be for him.Surely if it was for a wife or another family member then their picture would have been on the badge would it not?The car park by the bridge was rammed full yes we did look when arriving in Wetherby and rechecked when we walked into town


Michael


----------



## caledonia

I may be wrong but in order for him to block you in you must have been parked length ways across the bays for him to park in front of you?


----------



## mickymost

caledonia said:


> I may be wrong but in order for him to block you in you must have been parked length ways across the bays for him to park in front of you?



Correct we were parked lengthways  BUT there are no  marked bays and this was an angled useless area in the corner right by the entrance not long enough to back a car into without a long overhang in the front.This is why we parked there and in the rear of the car park there was a coach parked lengthways as well.If the car park was busy then we always park in a bay (as before here no marked bays where we were)i/e backed in but as plenty of room here parked lengthways,and we were in the van for the night and would move the other way if the car park  filled up which it didnt.So to get out to leave the car park being on an angle we had to very carefully reverse not hitting the wall out of the angled section which was awkward and he clearly knew this that is why he parked on our front bumper.I and my wife always feel if a car park is tight i/e full of cars  then motorhomes parked lengthways are taking the p.,but here it was justified as it was an area of the car park obviously not  used due to the angle by the wall.


----------



## wildebus

mistericeman said:


> Leaving aside the obviously rather unpleasant behaviour of the chap with the blue badge....
> 
> The assumption that you need to have a visually obvious disability to hold a blue badge is a 'interesting' concept that some people have.



I guess I am very fortunate not having any significant medical issues, but I have great sympathy with those who do, and especially those who get accused of 'pretending' to have them when they genuinely do.
This article I found interesting and hopefully informs people to not judge based on solely what their eyes tell them ...
Why these new signs are appearing on disabled toilets
 - BBC Newsbeat


I am not sure why someone should have to prove to a total stranger what disability they have if challenged.
Having a blue badge or a disability is not a defence to acting like a twat of course, but neither is it an excuse for someone to accuse them of fiddling the system just because that person is annoyed or angry.


----------



## mickymost

wildebus said:


> I guess I am very fortunate not having any significant medical issues, but I have great sympathy with those who do, and especially those who get accused of 'pretending' to have them when they genuinely do.
> This article I found interesting and hopefully informs people to not judge based on solely what their eyes tell them ...
> Why these new signs are appearing on disabled toilets
> - BBC Newsbeat
> 
> 
> I am not sure why someone should have to prove to a total stranger what disability they have if challenged.
> Having a blue badge or a disability is not a defence to acting like a twat of course, but neither is it an excuse for someone to accuse them of fiddling the system just because that person is annoyed or angry.



Firstly I didnt challenge them i/e him on a disability and didnt know about his blue badge until HE decided to shove it in my face.And in this case we were the strangers who he decided to hassle NOT the other way around.
Secondly he was the one annoyed and decided to take it out on us.


----------



## mickymost

mickymost said:


> Firstly I didnt challenge them i/e him on a disability and didnt know about his blue badge until HE decided to shove it in my face.And in this case we were the strangers who he decided to hassle NOT the other way around.
> Secondly he was the one annoyed and decided to take it out on us.



And when returning home if he had quite easily and I may add pulled up and parked near to where he lived then This conversation wouldnt be occurring.He was an individual who feels he can push innocent people around and on this occassion that was us,and was completely unjustified.


----------



## caledonia

It’s easy for me to say but if you had been parked in a bay and ignored the angry man you could have had a nice time and been laughing about the incident now. It seem the angry man has got his way or won whichever way you look at it.


----------



## shaunr68

I suppose we'll never know whether or not he has a genuine disability.  He might very well have become disabled after being on the receiving end of a severe beating from a wild camper


----------



## runnach

Channa


----------



## maingate

If he was the type to have a confrontation then he may be the type to have a fake Blue Badge.

If it had been me, I would have took note of his house number and reported him as possibly using a fake Blue Badge. There are lots of them around. If you state that he was very active and showed no signs of a disability, the Authorities can probably check as to what disability he allegedly has.

It may also be the case that the document was legit ... but not his and he was using it contrary to the terms and conditions of use. In either case, the Blue Badge can be taken away.


----------



## shaunr68

channa said:


> View attachment 71018
> 
> Channa



Poor blighter has no hands or feet!


----------



## wildebus

mickymost said:


> Firstly I didnt challenge them i/e him on a disability and didnt know about his blue badge until HE decided to shove it in my face.And in this case we were the strangers who he decided to hassle NOT the other way around.
> Secondly he was the one annoyed and decided to take it out on us.


My reply was mostly a general reply on the attitudes of SOME people. 
I doubt you checked or even wondered about his eligibility to use a disabled toilet either which some people seem entitled to do (as per the discussion on the BBC page I linked to)


----------



## mickymost

wildebus said:


> My reply was mostly a general reply on the attitudes of SOME people.
> I doubt you checked or even wondered about his eligibility to use a disabled toilet either which some people seem entitled to do (as per the discussion on the BBC page I linked to)



You replied to my op so I presumed some of your comments were aimed at me and if they werent and were aimed at SOME people not being me then so be it.

Why would I be even remotely interested in a strangers toilet habits,so do you think thats why I didnt check or asked him how he pd or shat when the need arose! very strange post in reply to my thread? When the thread is about  all I wanted to do was have a peacefull night with my wife and be left alone without a stranger hassleing us.


----------



## mickymost

caledonia said:


> It’s easy for me to say but if you had been parked in a bay and ignored the angry man you could have had a nice time and been laughing about the incident now. It seem the angry man has got his way or won whichever way you look at it.



there were NO bays only open ground so only common sense where to place a vehicle and as I have already said the car park was mostly empty.Yes when I got home I realised that we shouldnt have lowered ourselves to his level and clearly ignored him So you could be right on your post but my wife was tired after many long shifts at work and so was on a short fuse trying to relax and she was sat in the front alone at the time so maybe he thought she was alone ,go on doubters another angle to this thread make of that what you will,He did seem a little suprised when I came round from the wall side out of the habitation door.But a lesson learnt I suppose for the future.


----------



## runnach

Its wrong perhaps, but an occupational hazard of wild camping may happen twice in your career No different to on a site and someones 2little darlings playing football" and the ball bouncing off your van 

All an occupational hazard of our pastime

Channa


----------



## trevskoda

I would have just phoned the police at first instant and retired to my van to they arrived.
Some folk love a bit of argey bargey for entertainment,disabled or not.


----------



## mickymost

channa said:


> Its wrong perhaps, but an occupational hazard of wild camping may happen twice in your career No different to on a site and someones 2little darlings playing football" and the ball bouncing off your van
> 
> All an occupational hazard of our pastime
> 
> Channa



Channa I agree wildcamping can be a challenge sometimes and these things happen when one parked in a Council Car Park.,and I dont want to go there on campsites!!!I was just trying to warn others about this Guy so if others decide to go in that car park then they will be aware of him and probably his neighbours living alongside who would in theory no doubt back him up.
I seem to have hit a nerve on the Blue badge entitlement but if he hadnt of shoved it in my face and told us to **** Off out of the residents car park (NOT)as its a general Council Car Park open to all , I would not have known he had one.And his threatening behaviour to us was unjustified. Maybe at  school he was the school bully who knows and I have suffered way back then with bullys so now Im not being bullied as too old in the tooth for that, I dont go out of my way to cause trouble to anyone.


----------



## wildebus

mickymost said:


> You replied to my op so I presumed some of your comments were aimed at me and if they werent and were aimed at SOME people not being me then so be it.
> 
> Why would I be even remotely interested in a strangers toilet habits,so do you think thats why I didnt check or asked him how he pd or shat when the need arose! very strange post in reply to my thread? When the thread is about  all I wanted to do was have a peacefull night with my wife and be left alone without a stranger hassleing us.


I pointed that out as it was a key part of the discussion in the page I linked to.  Threads on forums go off on tangents and my FIRST reply was actually quoteing someone elses post, not yours.  YOU replied to MY reply and I then replied back.


----------



## barryd

mickymost said:


> Channa I agree wildcamping can be a challenge sometimes and these things happen when one parked in a Council Car Park.,and I dont want to go there on campsites!!!*I was just trying to warn others about this Guy so if others decide to go in that car park then they will be aware of him and probably his neighbours living alongside who would in theory no doubt back him up.*
> I seem to have hit a nerve on the Blue badge entitlement but if he hadnt of shoved it in my face and told us to **** Off out of the residents car park (NOT)as its a general Council Car Park open to all , I would not have known he had one.And his threatening behaviour to us was unjustified. Maybe at  school he was the school bully who knows and I have suffered way back then with bullys so now Im not being bullied as too old in the tooth for that, I dont go out of my way to cause trouble to anyone.



His neighbours might not back him up. He sounds like a grade A Arsehole to me so they probably all hate him.  Maybe we should all go down with our vans and park there   I could use my blue badge to park outside his house if you like.  I could do with a laugh. :cool1:  We could bring Maingate, he's like a miniature Rottweiler.  There are a few rufty tufty types on here an all! Ill just direct proceedings from the (locked) van. Its what I do best.


----------



## bobj808

While mindful that hairydog has decided I am stupid, the Blue Badge Scheme is a great thing but like everything done with the best intentions in the UK, it is widely abused. I have done surveillance in the Police for 14 years, and virtually all of our targets availed themselves of blue badges. I was SIO for a major currency counterfeiting operation - when we biffed the printers (millionaire for a day, sort of) we also recovered a load of blue badges waiting to go out and a waiting list for badges on their computers. Going through their history revealed that thousands had been sold throughout the UK. Good earner for them as their notes couldn't be told apart from the genuine bank notes and the blue badges were of similar top quality - until we intervened that is. Bob.


----------



## mickymost

maingate said:


> If he was the type to have a confrontation then he may be the type to have a fake Blue Badge.
> 
> If it had been me, I would have took note of his house number and reported him as possibly using a fake Blue Badge. There are lots of them around. If you state that he was very active and showed no signs of a disability, the Authorities can probably check as to what disability he allegedly has.
> 
> It may also be the case that the document was legit ... but not his and he was using it contrary to the terms and conditions of use. In either case, the Blue Badge can be taken away.



Maingate I take your point thank you BUT I for obvious reasons didnt attempt to follow him up the steps which he easily climbed to his property.He soon came back down the said steps again quite easily with his phone and started taking pictures of our Motorhome.This was the point where I came out of the camper on the blind side i/e by the wall and suprised him because I think up to this point he thought my wife was the only vehicle occupant.I have reported him by email to the council as soon as I got home from our holiday cut short due to his behaviour.I gave them his car details and registration number and approcimate area where he lived i/e the Road name so would not be hard to trace him.Whether they do anything is in the councils hands BUT all this was on CCTV so he will have a job if confronted by the council to wiggle out of this.I also have pictures of him and His Red Vauxhall.Others on this forum have taken the view that I am picking on an unfortunate individual who has needs different to me due to his blue Badge which I knew nothing about until he removed it from his Vauxhall and shoved it in my face and then requesting us to **** OFF out of the car park which he claimed was only there for the residents use.Before I emailed the council I did check their criteria for holding a blue badge and it related to limited mobility or terminal illness issues.He obviously seemed to me to be as fit as a fiddle the way he fastly walked up and down the car park.And as I have stated earlier in this thread he could easily have parked right by the steps if he was of limited mobility in his limbs.


----------



## alcam

mickymost said:


> Maingate I take your point thank you BUT I for obvious reasons didnt attempt to follow him up the steps which he easily climbed to his property.He soon came back down the said steps again quite easily with his phone and started taking pictures of our Motorhome.This was the point where I came out of the camper on the blind side i/e by the wall and suprised him because I think up to this point he thought my wife was the only vehicle occupant.I have reported him by email to the council as soon as I got home from our holiday cut short due to his behaviour.I gave them his car details and registration number and approcimate area where he lived i/e the Road name so would not be hard to trace him.Whether they do anything is in the councils hands BUT all this was on CCTV so he will have a job if confronted by the council to wiggle out of this.I also have pictures of him and His Red Vauxhall.Others on this forum have taken the view that I am picking on an unfortunate individual who has needs different to me due to his blue Badge which I knew nothing about until he removed it from his Vauxhall and shoved it in my face and then requesting us to **** OFF out of the car park which he claimed was only there for the residents use.Before I emailed the council I did check their criteria for holding a blue badge and it related to limited mobility or terminal illness issues.He obviously seemed to me to be as fit as a fiddle the way he fastly walked up and down the car park.And as I have stated earlier in this thread he could easily have parked right by the steps if he was of limited mobility in his limbs.



I would have thought you'd need the blue badge details to report misuse


----------



## mickymost

alcam said:


> I would have thought you'd need the blue badge details to report misuse



Surely the registration number will identify him as the car owner and  his mugshot was on the Blue Badge  and the vehicle registration at the DVLA will show his name  and his address not rocket science to trace.And he is on CCTV which obviously slipped his brain when he decided to park tight on us and give us grief.


----------



## caledonia

The blue badge thing isn’t really the issue. If you were parked correctly in the first place using a marked bay I doubt anything would have happened.


----------



## mickymost

caledonia said:


> The blue badge thing isn’t really the issue. If you were parked correctly in the first place using a marked bay I doubt anything would have happened.



your post earlier originally Posted by caledonia 
*I may be wrong but in order for him to block you in you must have been parked length ways across the bays for him to park in front of you?*
My Answer esrlier to you  *Correct we were parked lengthways BUT there are no marked bays*


are you reading the posts Caledonia or just trying to get a rise from me.I answered your post earlier this afternoon and have said many times since THERE WERE NO MARKED BAYS


----------



## st3v3

I made a thread asking about parking across bays ( I know you said they are not marked) including a link for more views on right/wrong.

Sensible parking? | Motorhomer


----------



## mickymost

st3v3 said:


> I made a thread asking about parking across bays ( I know you said they are not marked) including a link for more views on right/wrong.
> 
> Sensible parking? | Motorhomer



Take your point and earlier in this thread I explained my views on this and have looked at your link.The area where I parked lengthways was an angled corner  behind some low fence only the width of my van in depth i/e front to back so I got in lengthways out of anyones way.The rest of the car park which is a massive size was virtually empty.I left myself enough room to pull out frontwards but didnt think a car would fit OR attempt to get in the tiny space left in front of me .RED VAUXHALL OIK HAD OTHER PLANS!


----------



## Asterix

I'd be tempted to give him a disability just to be sure.


----------



## alcam

mickymost said:


> Surely the registration number will identify him as the car owner and  his mugshot was on the Blue Badge  and the vehicle registration at the DVLA will show his name  and his address not rocket science to trace.And he is on CCTV which obviously slipped his brain when he decided to park tight on us and give us grief.



Blue badge applies to the person not the vehicle surely ?


----------



## martinmartin

From your initial post mickymost it's obvious the astratwat is one of the many phoney blue badge owners,they are easy to get legitimately if you are brazen enough to fake it and unfortunately unable to qualify for one when you need one by being honest because that's how the system works, l must add some blue badges are genuine. Personally speaking I would of pagered the twat blue badge or no blue badge.


----------



## trevskoda

alcam said:


> Blue badge applies to the person not the vehicle surely ?



No i think the dvla have to have it reg as you get zero tax or low rate,so he can be traced.


----------



## wildebus

trevskoda said:


> No i think the dvla have to have it reg as you get zero tax or low rate,so he can be traced.


I think you may be mixing up Blue Badges and Motability vehicles.

For example, my mother had a blue badge after she gave up driving, and the badge could be used in whatever vehicle (usually my sister or bothers) she was being given a lift in to typically go shopping in.
The key thing is the blue badge is linked to an individual and can only be used when the reason for the journey is due to that person (not worded well, but it means you can't just bring along a blue badge holder on a trip purely to get free/preferential parking)


----------



## runnach

Motability vehicles are not necessarily exempt from road fund licence too

A few years ago the rules changed, At one stage strictly speaking the vehicle could only be used for the benefit of the disabled person this had implications on the insurance as an example I could be the nominated driver for a disabled person and was insured without them present if travelling to a chemists to collect a prescription that also exempted me from RFL too, In reality what was happening is the able bodied partner was commuting to work Motability decided to allow that because it was for the benefit of the disabled person too but road fund licence became payable  hence a lot now do pay road tax, 

Also for Motability fleet standpoint on disposal the vehicles had to be by someone re classed tax wise as PLG which delayed sales and disposal

I have no idea re other parts of the country but there seems a little mistaken belief as to how blue badges are acquired, In these Parts Kirklees council administer the process and their criteria is the disable person must be receiving the higher component of either disabled Living allowance or the mobility component of Personal independence Payment which has replaced DLA

Out of interest has people have migrated from one benefit to the other a lot have lost the enhanced PIP mobility component  and consequently lost eligibility to the Motability car scheme. This is the reasoning behind the Newspaper headlines of people having motability cars taken off them and some pretty sour stories too

Channa


----------



## peter palance

*sorry*



Edina said:


> A persons disability can be affected by many different factors such as medication, temperature etc. The pain severity can also vary greatly and affect the persons ability to walk.
> Perhaps the NHS would be able to reduce their costs if they had people who could perform an instant diagnosis based on a meeting in a car park?



sorry, and no brains, or full of pigs,dropping,on cant be rite,ok.pj


----------



## n brown

as far as i can tell :
the OP parked in a car park with no marked bays, tucked mindfully into a corner so as not to impede other users.
he was targeted by one of those tossers we've [ unfortunately ] all met, whose sole pleasure in life is to create misery for their fellow man 
this waste of oxygen decided to use his blue badge ,for some twisted reason that i don't get, to reinforce his rather spurious case- a proper red herring

this is one of those unfortunate situations we wild campers come across, albeit rarely fankgawd ! and there's no clear way of dealing with it
 you could call the cops, tell them you fear a ''breach of the peace'' , but this involves a lot of hanging about and raised blood pressure
or you could just close the door and get your head down. good luck with that ,  knowing there's a vindictive nutter prowling arund !
you could lamp  him- but to avoid further trouble you'd have to conceal, then dispose of the remains- could get messy 
personally i favour driving off and finding another spot . incident filed in the memory alongside others similar , like treading in dogshit

when you get a blue badge ,they ask you for your 2 favourite reg nos, but the badge is for you personally and can be used , by you , in any vehicle


----------



## Deleted member 5816

In all proberbility this chap parked his or his wife's car in this spot behind his house  which is why he got so agitated no excuse though the best action would have been to report him to the Police as you had been stopped from driving away and were in fear of violence from the guy.


Alf


----------



## Deleted member 52918

After reading through this thread, I have to say that I 90% agree with those who are showing support for the OP.

He parked in a manner that had the least impact, on anyone else who wanted to use this council owned car park, he noted that there were NO markings to designate bays, he did NOT get violent with the little Hitler who thought nothing of spoiling a member of the public's day, he probably did not park where this fools wife parked their car, as his house/flat was a fair distance away from where Michael parked, he did not react with violence when he was threatened by Astra twat man, who clearly tried to use the blue badge as some kind of defence for his unreasonable behaviour.

Astra twat man deserved to be questioned about the validity of his claim for a blue badge!

As for the 10% of doubt, maybe & this is a very very long shot, but maybe, the guy has tourette's but from what I know about this condition people who suffer from this, don't go looking for an argument any more than the rest of us & wouldn't qualify for a blue badge.

Michael did the right thing, he left the car park & he reported a probable abuse of the blue badge scheme.

Phill


----------



## mickymost

hairydog said:


> The lesson to learn is to stick to the wildcamping rule one: always park up facing the exit, with a clear route out. Tucking yourself into a corner is never a good idea.



The corner was by the exit and I had left an exit to pull out from RED VAUXHALL OIK chose to block it leaving an awkward reverse to get out being tucked in by a high wall .AND the exit I left I never thought was enough space to get a car into which is a good lesson learnt for the future this is why he nearly took the fence out on his first attempt to back into it.My wife sat in the suicide seat(left hand drive)couldnt believe what she was seeing,I was in the rear reading a book at this time so OIK couldnt see me.


----------



## mickymost

time4t said:


> After reading through this thread, I have to say that I 90% agree with those who are showing support for the OP.
> 
> He parked in a manner that had the least impact, on anyone else who wanted to use this council owned car park, he noted that there were NO markings to designate bays, he did NOT get violent with the little Hitler who thought nothing of spoiling a member of the public's day, he probably did not park where this fools wife parked their car, as his house/flat was a fair distance away from where Michael parked, he did not react with violence when he was threatened by Astra twat man, who clearly tried to use the blue badge as some kind of defence for his unreasonable behaviour.
> 
> Astra twat man deserved to be questioned about the validity of his claim for a blue badge!
> 
> As for the 10% of doubt, maybe & this is a very very long shot, but maybe, the guy has tourette's but from what I know about this condition people who suffer from this, don't go looking for an argument any more than the rest of us & wouldn't qualify for a blue badge.
> 
> Michael did the right thing, he left the car park & he reported a probable abuse of the blue badge scheme.
> 
> Phill



Phill Thank You!

yes you have got this completely exactly as it happened and exactly to the point

As I said earlier we dont go out of our way to upset anyone.If there is a no parking sign valid or not we would always  leave and find somewhere else to park.I realise car parks council owned are hit and miss and have in the past had various car owners sling their door open onto the side of our van when in a normal bay.And in that instant when I want to get out to throttle said owner SWMBO brings me down to earth by reminding me that we are in a car park and its part and parcel and to be expected.In this instance for this thread I had attempted by  all reasonable means to be out of everyones way even other residents who were parking near the steps (only two residents cars  while there at this point btw not loads)And as I said VAUXHALL OIK could have parked nearer to said steps going between residents houses to get home  BUT chose to be a TWAT and upset us.


----------



## mickymost

And VAUXHALL OIK in my face told me this day was my luckiest day alive as if we didnt Fu Of  out of his residents car park he was going to punch me and bounce me all around the car park.THE COUNCIL CAR PARK CLEARLY SHOWN ON COUNCIL WEBSITE AS AVAILABLE TO ALL .Do doubters of my comments think this is reasonable behaviour from an alleged BLUE BADGE holder?

Thank you all on here who have taken what I am saying as how it happened and standing by me.The doubters well I hope the similar type of incident doesnt happen to you.


Michael


----------



## alwaysared

mickymost said:


> so do you care to enlighten me what other unvisuall  illness one can have to get one



Heart failure
COPD

Regards,
Del


----------



## CarlandHels

mickymost said:


> I was going on the criteria to obtain a Blue Badge on the Council website BEFORE I sent my report in an email to them,so do you care to enlighten me what other unvisuall  illness one can have to get one.This Guy was fit and able and obviously is abusing the system.



He could be a diabetic, they can claim a badge...

Still. a badge holder or not, illness or not. That is no excuse for his behaviour. I'd of smiled and said "thanks, you've now given me a reason to stay parked up as you've blocked my exit".. Then popped the kettle on...


----------



## RoaminRog

I too sympathise with the OP.
I think I would have held up a board saying ‘DEAF- PLEASE PUT YOUR CONCERNS IN WRITING’


----------



## Steveboy

My personal nmbr 1 basic rule of wildcamping is.... If someone is upset about where I'm parked, whoever it is or whatever the reason, smile, apologise, wish them a good day and just leave/move on. I personally have no desire t be upset or to upset others. Don't question it, just move on. Over the years this policy has, in the few problem parking I have had been successful for both myself & the aggressor.


----------



## Deleted member 74361

Steveboy said:


> My personal nmbr 1 basic rule of wildcamping is....* If someone is upset about where I'm parked, whoever it is or whatever the reason,* smile, apologise, wish them a good day and just leave/move on. I personally have no desire t be upset or to upset others. Don't question it, just move on. Over the years this policy has, in the few problem parking I have had been successful for both myself & the aggressor.



I once parked at the edge of what I thought was a bit of the village green. a nearby resident(who I think was a 'immigrant' from a town), informed me I was not allowed to park there as it belonged to the farmer.

So I went to the farm, he was a bit miffed I had interrupted his football(?), I asked politely to stay and he said no problem. 

Interferring townie interloper.

Another story - we were parked on a wide verge when a farmer drove past, stopped, backed up - I thought 'here we go'. He said I have lots of space by the farmhouse if you want, with water and electric. I thanked him and said we were fine and he went on his cheery way.

I find country folk very accomodating if one knows when/where not to interfer with their activities - harvest etc.

Geoff


----------



## mistericeman

nicholsong said:


> I once parked at the edge of what I thought was a bit of the village green. a nearby resident(who I think was a 'immigrant' from a town), informed me I was not allowed to park there as it belonged to the farmer.
> 
> So I went to the farm, he was a bit miffed I had interrupted his football(?), I asked politely to stay and he said no problem.
> 
> Interferring townie interloper.
> 
> Another story - we were parked on a wide verge when a farmer drove past, stopped, backed up - I thought 'here we go'. He said I have lots of space by the farmhouse if you want, with water and electric. I thanked him and said we were fine and he went on his cheery way.
> 
> I find country folk very accomodating if one knows when/where not to interfer with their activities - harvest etc.
> 
> Geoff



Same here.... In many many years of "camping" off grid in many different ways...
I've yet to meet any hostility or problems... Had many many fascinating conversations with folks from all walks of life... 
Helps when you avoid built up areas and folks in general I guess.. 
However first thing I usually do when I find somewhere to stop (avoiding houses and being overlooked ideally) is get a carrier bag out and the litter picker out and do a spot of tidying up.... Feels like least I can do... 
IF I was challenged... Legality of it has almost nothing to do with it in my eyes... 
IF I'm not wanted there, then frankly I don't want to be there.... Always somewhere else to find IMHO.


----------



## Deleted member 52918

I think that the last statement in Michael's post says that they did indeed do what everyone else would, he left the car park!

Phill


----------



## yeoblade

Tiverton Canal:I had some one park up as tight as they could behind me in this car park, I was parallel parked opposite the marked bays as I was way to long for a bay, and car park was almost empty. I heard lots of revving as he manoeuvre round past all the empty bays to block me in!
I don't think he realised I was in the van and when I poked my head out of the window as he walked by and ask if there was a problem he was startled :wave:
No he replied and rushed off. He had parked 4" of the back of my (steel!) bumper. Fortuitously I had left an escape route at the front

Some people are just twats/jealous/territorial or have an anger disability and that's life


----------



## jagmanx

*Yes*



yeoblade said:


> Tiverton Canal:I had some one park up as tight as they could behind me in this car park, I was parallel parked opposite the marked bays as I was way to long for a bay, and car park was almost empty. I heard lots of revving as he manoeuvre round past all the empty bays to block me in!
> I don't think he realised I was in the van and when I poked my head out of the window as he walked by and ask if there was a problem he was startled :wave:
> No he replied and rushed off. He had parked 4" of the back of my (steel!) bumper. Fortuitously I had left an escape route at the front
> 
> Some people are just twats/jealous/territorial or have an anger disability and that's life



Yes at 6.5 m we usually have to park across 3 or 4 spaces.
Can only be done if CP is mainly MT and so not annoying others.
Will park normally if the kerb is low enuff and no wall or fence or the like.
But will straddle 2 bays so enuff room to turn and get out.

Usually in a store or retail park carpark
Very wary of Council "Pay carparks"


----------



## sparrks

hairydog said:


> The lesson to learn is to stick to the wildcamping rule one: always park up facing the exit, with a clear route out. Tucking yourself into a corner is never a good idea.



How does that work?  _always park up facing the exit, with a clear route out _   So someone just pulls up in front of you blocking your exit - sure if you're lucky you might be able to reverse but then the person(s) obstructing you can just keep moving forward hindering your escape route.


----------



## bobj808

Seem to hand out blue badges quite easily. Why do blue badge holders gat free parking? How do loads of them manage round Asda for a full shop then return to their new car? Can I complain if a blue badge holder parks in a non disabled space? Terribly abused scheme.


----------



## wildebus

bobj808 said:


> Seem to hand out blue badges quite easily. Why do blue badge holders gat free parking? How do loads of them manage round Asda for a full shop then return to their new car? Can I complain if a blue badge holder parks in a non disabled space? Terribly abused scheme.


Most ASDAs have electric buggies that are available for shoppers with limited mobility. My mum used to love driving one! Think she thought she was at the Fairground Dodgeems


----------



## CarlandHels

bobj808 said:


> Seem to hand out blue badges quite easily. Why do blue badge holders gat free parking? How do loads of them manage round Asda for a full shop then return to their new car? Can I complain if a blue badge holder parks in a non disabled space? Terribly abused scheme.



Try applying for one, I think you will find they don't..

I have a blue badge, but I was refused first and had to re-apply. When I first applied I had to go to a meeting and be assessed, I was still on crutches and unable to walk any distance at all with out feeling severe pain. But they refused me my badge.
I then went to the Chronic Pain Team at the hospital and they noted me as considerably disabled. I then re-applied and managed to get a blue badge. 

Even now each time I renew, it's forms to fill in, forms to send, even though they have it on record that I will not improve and now have heart issues that also adds to the issues!!.

But I must admit I do see a lot of people using these blue badges and you do sometimes think "WHY HAVE THEY GOT ONE" but none of us know if they have unforeseen illness or disabling pain.

Before I got mine I used to see folk parking in the disabled bays, going into the shops, then returning carrying bags of shopping, loading the car and drive off. It really got on my nerves and still does at times but I used to think that I can't do that and I got refused!! How did they get a badge and it really p*s*ed me off.

As for free parking, you don't always have free parking. Even some hospitals don't do free disabled parking. But for the reason most are free is down to one of the questions asked I think. "Can you reach a parking meter to pay"

Also a lot of disabled like myself are not working or claiming any benefits. So why should they/we pay to park. We or I have to pay for all my meds etc but wouldn't if I was claiming benefits. So it's nice to get something for nowt even if it's a parking spot!

AND
NO you can't complain if someone is displaying a badge in a none disabled spot. LOL and why would you, you can walk better than most go park further away!!

Yes some use other peoples badges and that needs to be policed in some way. Maybe parking attendants should do spot checks on them to make sure the face fits. Then give the abusers of the badges the £1000 fine as they say plus ban them from getting a badge for the next 5 years or so. Maybe that would stop a lot of them being abused..


----------



## wildebus

Talking about/moaning about misuse of allocated parking spaces, I will say I do get a little annoyed about the number of "child and parent" spaces taking up loads of space in a shop carpark, especially when you are just nipping in for one thing.

I have ZERO issue with "blue badge" space reservation, and it is a hardly a massive bonus to provide someone living with usually much bigger issues than having to find a blooming parking space, but having a child is a choice and I don't really see why having a parking space closer to the door is that essential if you have children?
And yes, if happen to be going shopping at say 8PM, I will ignore the "parent and child" markings if I wanted to park closer as those children should be at home and probably in bed by that time.


----------



## Jo001

wildebus said:


> Talking about/moaning about misuse of allocated parking spaces, I will say I do get a little annoyed about the number of "child and parent" spaces taking up loads of space in a shop carpark, especially when you are just nipping in for one thing..



I don't understand why they are always close to the shop. If they were at the other end of the car park, they would be fine - if the children are in a pushchair, it shouldn't be any problem to push them to the shop, if they are toddlers they should be having their hand held so should be safe, and the shop could have a trolley bay next to the spaces for people that want to put them in the trolley seat.


----------



## Deleted member 52918

In my experience, I've found that sometimes older kids will fling the car door open, with not a thought for the vehicle parked next to them, so wider spaces tend to negate this problem.

Phill


----------



## yeoblade

More exercise, less obese kids [emoji106], start them out the right way, we weren't modiecoddled like they are today. 

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## bobj808

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Try applying for one, I think you will find they don't..
> 
> I have a blue badge, but I was refused first and had to re-apply. When I first applied I had to go to a meeting and be assessed, I was still on crutches and unable to walk any distance at all with out feeling severe pain. But they refused me my badge.
> I then went to the Chronic Pain Team at the hospital and they noted me as considerably disabled. I then re-applied and managed to get a blue badge.
> 
> Even now each time I renew, it's forms to fill in, forms to send, even though they have it on record that I will not improve and now have heart issues that also adds to the issues!!.
> 
> But I must admit I do see a lot of people using these blue badges and you do sometimes think "WHY HAVE THEY GOT ONE" but none of us know if they have unforeseen illness or disabling pain.
> 
> Before I got mine I used to see folk parking in the disabled bays, going into the shops, then returning carrying bags of shopping, loading the car and drive off. It really got on my nerves and still does at times but I used to think that I can't do that and I got refused!! How did they get a badge and it really p*s*ed me off.
> 
> As for free parking, you don't always have free parking. Even some hospitals don't do free disabled parking. But for the reason most are free is down to one of the questions asked I think. "Can you reach a parking meter to pay"
> 
> Also a lot of disabled like myself are not working or claiming any benefits. So why should they/we pay to park. We or I have to pay for all my meds etc but wouldn't if I was claiming benefits. So it's nice to get something for nowt even if it's a parking spot!
> 
> AND
> NO you can't complain if someone is displaying a badge in a none disabled spot. LOL and why would you, you can walk better than most go park further away!!
> 
> Yes some use other peoples badges and that needs to be policed in some way. Maybe parking attendants should do spot checks on them to make sure the face fits. Then give the abusers of the badges the £1000 fine as they say plus ban them from getting a badge for the next 5 years or so. Maybe that would stop a lot of them being abused..



Ah, but you are quite clearly a genuine case and you have my sympathy. I still don't think disabled badge holders should get automatic free parking though. Doesn't mean you are any poorer off than any other person. Anyway, you should move to Scotland, land of the freebie, if you even have a slight cold, our nanny state will look after you. Unless you are unfortunate enough to have a job when you will be hammered by direct/indirect taxation. . Maybe I'm just getting more cynical as I get older. LOL Take care, Bob.


----------



## Wully

Im sorry guys but I don’t humour fools like this blue badge or not he’s a tosser maybe that’s his criteria for a blue badge being a knob head funny I’ve had a couple start out like this but they seem to feck of pretty smart once I’ve explained the error of there ways in a strong Glaswegian accent. Works better the further south you go.


----------



## winks

Weegies don’t frighten me pal. 

Apart from the one I’m married to. 

Cheers

H


----------



## shaunr68

wildebus said:


> Talking about/moaning about misuse of allocated parking spaces, I will say I do get a little annoyed about the number of "child and parent" spaces taking up loads of space in a shop carpark, especially when you are just nipping in for one thing.
> 
> I have ZERO issue with "blue badge" space reservation, and it is a hardly a massive bonus to provide someone living with usually much bigger issues than having to find a blooming parking space, but having a child is a choice and I don't really see why having a parking space closer to the door is that essential if you have children?
> And yes, if happen to be going shopping at say 8PM, I will ignore the "parent and child" markings if I wanted to park closer as those children should be at home and probably in bed by that time.


Spot on.  This is one of my pet hates.  Recently I drove my elderly mother to a retail park in her car.  She has a blue badge, but all the disabled spaces were occupied so I parked in a free parent and child spot.  Got a mouthful of abuse from some entitled young kid with sprog in tow.  Gave her a mouthful of abuse back and asked her if she really wanted my elderly mother to hobble across the car park so that the spawn of her pathetic sweaty fumblings could have a lift straight to the door.  Make the sodding sprog walk, it's good for them!  :baby:


----------



## mickymost

yeoblade said:


> Tiverton Canal:I had some one park up as tight as they could behind me in this car park, I was parallel parked opposite the marked bays as I was way to long for a bay, and car park was almost empty. I heard lots of revving as he manoeuvre round past all the empty bays to block me in!
> I don't think he realised I was in the van and when I poked my head out of the window as he walked by and ask if there was a problem he was startled :wave:
> No he replied and rushed off. He had parked 4" of the back of my (steel!) bumper. Fortuitously I had left an escape route at the front
> 
> Some people are just twats/jealous/territorial or have an anger disability and that's life



Dont suppose he was driving a RED VAUXHALL by any chance?

Michael


----------



## winks

shaunr68 said:


> Spot on.  This is one of my pet hates.  Recently I drove my elderly mother to a retail park in her car.  She has a blue badge, but all the disabled spaces were occupied so I parked in a free parent and child spot.  Got a mouthful of abuse from some entitled young kid with sprog in tow.  Gave her a mouthful of abuse back and asked her if she really wanted my elderly mother to hobble across the car park so that the spawn of her pathetic sweaty fumblings could have a lift straight to the door.  Make the sodding sprog walk, it's good for them!  :baby:



Never been the same since you left the diplomatic service eh Shaun?

Cheers

H


----------



## Tezza33

shaunr68 said:


> Spot on.  This is one of my pet hates.  Recently I drove my elderly mother to a retail park in her car.  She has a blue badge, but all the disabled spaces were occupied so I parked in a free parent and child spot.  Got a mouthful of abuse from some entitled young kid with sprog in tow.  Gave her a mouthful of abuse back and asked her if she really wanted my elderly mother to hobble across the car park so that the spawn of her pathetic sweaty fumblings could have a lift straight to the door.  Make the sodding sprog walk, it's good for them!  :baby:



If you were with your Mother you were entitled to park in the parent and child spot, there isn't a sign saying what the maximum age of the child is, or is there?


----------



## caledonia

Just park in the disabled bay and if anyone says your not disabled tell them you have Tourette’s and Fukoff.


----------



## yorkslass

Tezza33 said:


> If you were with your Mother you were entitled to park in the parent and child spot, there isn't a sign saying what the maximum age of the child is, or is there?



There is, I think it's twelve years.........so what!!!!!!!

I use parent and child, but i'm a grandma, so I fall through the net too, if they who must be obeyed choose to be picky.


----------



## Tezza33

yorkslass said:


> There is, I think it's twelve years.........so what!!!!!!!
> 
> I use parent and child, but i'm a grandma, so I fall through the net too, if they who must be obeyed choose to be picky.



My mental age is 10 so I would be OK
Serious now for a moment.

I have a blue badge and I don't look disabled, I also qualify for a motability vehicle but I don't want one, the van is registered as a disabled vehicle so free tax and I can drive in to central London (not that I want to), reading all the comments about blue badge holders on here there is a lot of misunderstanding how people qualify, if anyone wants a badge they can have mine but can they take my health problems as well, everything comes at a price


----------



## runnach

Tezza33 said:


> My mental age is 10 so I would be OK
> Serious now for a moment.
> 
> I have a blue badge and I don't look disabled, I also qualify for a motability vehicle but I don't want one, the van is registered as a disabled vehicle so free tax and I can drive in to central London (not that I want to), reading all the comments about blue badge holders on here there is a lot of misunderstanding how people qualify, if anyone wants a badge they can have mine but can they take my health problems as well, everything comes at a price


 Correct...They are not in these parts handed out willy nilly highest Mobilitiy component of PIP is the pre requisite.

I don't have a Blue badge. I don't qualify nor do I get bus passes etc However at this point in time I don't need one, How long that will last is anyones guess I also have met some very ill people who to look at nothing appears wrong

Channa


----------



## bobj808

caledonia said:


> Just park in the disabled bay and if anyone says your not disabled tell them you have Tourette’s and Fukoff.



Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Just park in the disabled bay and if anyone says your not disabled tell them you have Tourette’s and Fukoff.



Don’t reckon this Cretan would know what Tourette’s syndrome is, but nice one.


----------

